# Does this rod exist?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sometimes companies will pump out a different line for a particular customer that isn't available anywhere else, sort of like a "home brand" line. Anaconda, BCF, Bunnings etc all sell those sort of lines. You'll see a shimano reel which you won't find on the shimano website. Those products most often have different specs to anything else so you can't really compare apples with apples.

I've seen welders which are odd specs but only available in the "home brand" range.

Maybe your rod is one of those?


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

My daughters partner just got stung with a certain tackle franchise con. He was selling stuff branded as Shimano that just wasn't in their catalogue or on their website. Most of the stuff was cheap Chinese crap that you'd expect to see in the likes of Crazies or the Two Dollar Shop.
It could also be that your rod is an overseas destined model.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Sometimes companies will pump out a different line for a particular customer that isn't available anywhere else, sort of like a "home brand" line. Anaconda, BCF, Bunnings etc all sell those sort of lines. You'll see a shimano reel which you won't find on the shimano website. Those products most often have different specs to anything else so you can't really compare apples with apples.
> 
> I've seen welders which are odd specs but only available in the "home brand" range.
> 
> Maybe your rod is one of those?


Eg. People won't touch the unheard of brand of reel at the super store. Superstore wants a reel that slots into the $30 price point so they get the big name brand to supply a reel at the price they want. To do this the big a,e brand makes a superdooper graphite shiny thingy with with the big brand sticker on the side.....but it has one ball bearing, one drag washer and no stainless steel in sight. Customer buys it because they recognize the brand and think its a beauty for the price. They go home and wonder why none of their diehard big brand fan mates have never heard of that particular model.

The superstore bought 5 containers of the that model for next to nothing.

Do I sound like Johnny?


----------



## matto1 (Jun 23, 2012)

no one can ague stephen m's logic yet i still feel ripped off. Why?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Buggered if I can find it on the net. But there's several models I know of that weren't in the Okuma catalog, like the F1 Glass boat rod.


I think your change of avatar has messed up googles settings


----------

